# First year snow plowing wish me luck



## Jacksonpowers (Nov 2, 2018)

my name is Jackson this will be my first year snow plowing I’m completely new to the game. I’m 26 i live in Michigan I just financed a 2003 f350 6.0 dual rear wheel 108k miles it came with a 9’ straight boss plow thats all I have for equipment I will be buying a 2 stage snow blower. I have two full time jobs and want to replace both with snow and ice management and lawn care landscaping. I have 2 properties Both gas stations owned by the same people I’m only plowing them. one is very small the other is mid sized both for $100 on call right down the road from my house. There’s lots of new homes being built in my area and there’s some industrial parks near me that I have dropped off business cards with quotes on them already they are very large for $200+ per push.I have “SnowPlowing” decal on my truck with my phone number. How should I go about getting more business? I have no problem going door to door. I really would just like lots of volume in one area should I charge same rate for a whole subdivision? What is your advise


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have insurance correct ?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Jacksonpowers (Nov 2, 2018)

dieselss said:


> You have insurance correct ?


Car insurance only. How should I go about getting insurance for my company?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jacksonpowers said:


> Car insurance only. How should I go about getting insurance for my company?


"Hello, Mr. Insurance Agent? This is what I'm going to be doing..."


----------



## Jacksonpowers (Nov 2, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> "Hello, Mr. Insurance Agent? This is what I'm going to be doing..."


thank you!!!


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Two full time jobs and we're gonna plow snow on call.... Hmmmm Let me know how that works.

Snowplowing is a lifestyle if you want customer retention.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Jacksonpowers said:


> my name is Jackson this will be my first year snow plowing I'm completely new to the game. I'm 26 i live in Michigan I just financed a 2003 f350 6.0 dual rear wheel 108k miles it came with a 9' straight boss plow thats all I have for equipment I will be buying a 2 stage snow blower. I have two full time jobs and want to replace both with snow and ice management and lawn care landscaping. I have 2 properties Both gas stations owned by the same people I'm only plowing them. one is very small the other is mid sized both for $100 on call right down the road from my house. There's lots of new homes being built in my area and there's some industrial parks near me that I have dropped off business cards with quotes on them already they are very large for $200+ per push.I have "SnowPlowing" decal on my truck with my phone number. How should I go about getting more business? I have no problem going door to door. I really would just like lots of volume in one area should I charge same rate for a whole subdivision? What is your advise


How are you bidding work without knowing your operating costs?

How did you come up with the numbers you're bidding?


----------



## Jacksonpowers (Nov 2, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> How are you bidding work without knowing your operating costs?
> 
> How did you come up with the numbers you're bidding?


I'm trying to run the truck at $100 per hour


----------



## Jacksonpowers (Nov 2, 2018)

S


framer1901 said:


> Two full time jobs and we're gonna plow snow on call.... Hmmmm Let me know how that works.
> 
> Snowplowing is a lifestyle if you want customer retention.


hustle!! That's how!


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Word of mouth and the quality of work will be your best advertisement. When the snow starts flying, everyone starts talking about who can help them out. 

Grab a few good "anchor" properties in your area that aren't super complicated (gas stations are the worst btw). Nice repetitively open 1-2 acre lots with minimal light poles or islands, and fully commit to those clients. That you will serve them as best you can and you won't let them down. Places where your 9' plow will shine and your work will be seen.

You'll be known and asked about quotes more that way then any door to door or flyer could even do. Let your work prove your worth.


----------



## BlueGuy (Sep 30, 2017)

Having signs n your truck is big for marketing. Marketing is all about getting them to contact you or respond to your contact. Being out there doing good work and making customers happy will be huge. You could try craigslist too if you want. I used to drive around in the plow truck with a tow chain in the back when it snows, just looking for people who are stuck or people struggling to open the driveway skirt. Those can be easy money in the moment and if you have signage and maybe a business card, that could lead to regular work.

I have a lawncare business and I make sure to always drop a bid for all of my services when I get a request. For example, if Joe Shmoe wants mowing, I look at the lawn, the driveway, the trees, gutters, bushes, beds etc. and come up with a bid for any type of work that I do. I put all those in the email and maybe 50% of my emailed estimate responses yield some kind of work, often a good deal of work.

Keep a positive attitude, entrepenuers are, by definition, dreamers, so dream big and work for those dreams.


----------



## BlueGuy (Sep 30, 2017)

By the way, have you looked up your local laws? In my area we are required to have a strobe on the truck (not that I wouldn’t have one anyway). Little things like that can get you a ticket, so be aware of what the laws expect and follow all of them.

Also, keep records. Know where you were, what you were doing and when. Know how much snow there was, how cold it was, when you salted (do you salt?) etc.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

first off welcome to the rat race. You said you have two gas stations. I would rethink that they are the most difficult things to plow not to mention the liability plowing them. All those little covers cost big dollars when you pop them off like 2k plus.

Insurance get a good person you need liability and comm auto insurance


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> "Hello, Mr. Insurance Agent? This is what I'm going to be doing..."


Just make sure u are sitting down, when Mr. Insurance hits ya w/ a price $$


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way, I'm only trying to help you succeed and survive here.

You aren't ready to quite your jobs yet, and jump in head first. This is also something that can't really be done with 2 full time jobs. One is even pushing it.

You need to take a step back and learn about business first. Read, watch, and listen to EVERYTHING you can about the industry, business, sales, business, marketing, and did I mention business? You need to sit down with a CPA and an attorney, and see exactly what you need to set up, how it should be set up, and figure out a game plan moving forward.

Before you set that up, see if you have the funds to operate a business full time. Can you make your truck payment, insurance costs, pay for your accounting software, gas, marketing materials, equipment repairs. Can you afford to go two, three, six months without a paycheck while you throw everything you have into your business to give yourself enough operating capital to function without being desperate?

Then sit down a write a business plan, and figure out your operating costs. What do you want your salary to be, how much gas will you use, what do you expect in repairs, what does your phone cost, what does insurance cost, what do your office supplies cost, what does your truck cost, etc.

From there you can figure out your average storms, and figure out how many hours per storm you'll work. Using your actual numbers listed above, figure out your hourly rate. Add your markup if you have any and profit.

I'll let someone else jump in from here. Just don't hurt yourself long term. If you need to be charging $125/hr, you're better sitting at home than loosing money. Cover your butt with insurance and starting an LLC or incorporate. And learn as much as you can


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Make sure you no where all the tank fill lids are. If you tear one up, you will wish you had insurance. Also gas stations suck, grandma always pulls in behind you in your blind spot.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall's grandma has been warned by virtually everyone on the site and she won't listen to reason, she just keeps doing it ..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, I'm only trying to help you succeed and survive here.
> 
> You aren't ready to quite your jobs yet, and jump in head first. This is also something that can't really be done with 2 full time jobs. One is even pushing it.
> 
> ...


Matt just gave you quite a bit of solid advise here... Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

When you talk to your insurance person...Those two gas stations probably won’t even cover you bill....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with the plowing, you will need more than luck with the Ford 6.0


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Welcome and good luck with the plowing, you will need more than luck with the Ford 6.0


You and Mark need to form a support-Hate group...Meetings could start by taking a shot of Fireball


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> You and Mark need to form a support-Hate group...Meetings could start by taking a shot of Fireball


You could be the 3rd member, do you like Fireball.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> You and Mark need to form a support-Ford-Hate group...Meetings could start by taking a shot of Fireball


Fixed it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Welcome and good luck with the plowing, you will need more than luck with the Ford 6.0


I missed that part, there's a guy on here with experience with those.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I missed that part, there's a guy on here with experience with those.


I think there is more than one.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I have two gas stations in my list, are they 24 hour if they are don't touch it on a fix price, per hour only you will be there at 2a.m to plow and some dickhead will block you or be in the way slowing you down. You want me to smile sit and wait for your customers ok pay for it.
Those covers on the tanks make sure there when you start and when done, extra carful around the pumps rip a hose off or lose a cover there goes profit.
Terms send your invoice how long to get paid, interest when they are late pay, they will.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ur screwed.

Bail while you can. Gas stations are the absolute worst.

Make sure you have good gloves to dig thru the piles looking for lids, and metel detector.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> Ur screwed.
> 
> Bail while you can. Gas stations are the absolute worst.
> 
> Make sure you have good gloves to dig thru the piles looking for lids, and metel detector.


Got the south all mopped up?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Ur screwed.
> 
> Bail while you can. Gas stations are the absolute worst.
> 
> Make sure you have good gloves to dig thru the piles looking for lids, and metel detector.


Gas stations aren't the worst, their egg salad is though...
Op, have you considered subcontracting for someone? Two jobs it'll be tough, but you may find someone willing to do that


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here from my small experience, gas station owners are cheap.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Jackson,
Are you friends or related to the owners of the gas stations? Do you have a written agreement/contract with your terms (amount, payment, late fees)?
As perviously stated, gas stations suck as everyone seems to need either gas or fast food during a snow storm. I hope for your sake that these are smaller gas stations that aren't too busy. Also, make sure you know exactly where the owner is okay and not okay with you pushing the snow.

Insurance: Well for starters I hope you have the business license side of things already handled. For starters you will need to drop your basic auto policy and pick up a Commerical Auto Policy. Along with $1 million or more in General Liability including snow plowing coverage. I save 30-50% switching from regular auto insurance to commercial auto insurance and that savings will help pay for the GL policy and snow plowing policy. 

DO NOT MESS AROUND WITH A SNOWBLOWER. DO NOT DEAL WITH SMALL DRIVEWAYS. YOU NEED TO STAY IN THE SEAT OF YOUR TRUCK 80-90% of the day to make your money back and maybe be able to quit one job. Good luck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Large parking lots for 200 a push?? How large we talking?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

iceyman said:


> Large parking lots for 200 a push?? How large we talking?


Maybe it's .25" pushes?

But we are all thinking your prices are way to low. You need to give us some sq ft or aerial photos so we can get an idea of the specifics.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Be prepared for the can of worms you just opened up for yourself. Sometimes people forget they were plow virgins themselves. The problem is these same people have loads of knowledge and experience in this industry. And do give great advice. So just take the beating and you will be fine.

Good luck my only advice beings I plowed yesterday for the first time. Is take your time dont get in a hurry. And everything will be fine. I did 72 drives a fraternity a apartment complex and anoth commercial lot. Took 12hrs straight with one truck. But I got it done. With only 3 complaints. Figure that's pretty good.

You got this! Just get insurance you need it make sure it covers snow plowing apecificly!


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

I'll say this, Gas Stations almost made me quit last year with EVERYONE piling in on top of you realizing that station is being plowed. You must have insurance for gas stations or you will risk everything in your position. Think of the long game not short game you'll be alright. By the way it's my second year


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd rather sit at home with a 12 cent can of pork and beans, gluing my ripped jeans back together than do another God forsaken gas station again.

Get rid of the 6.0 powerjoke.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

The Snow Punishers said:


> I'll say this, Gas Stations almost made me quit last year with EVERYONE piling in on top of you realizing that station is being plowed. You must have insurance for gas stations or you will risk everything in your position. Think of the long game not short game you'll be alright. By the way it's my second year


That's no kidding. I'd get so angry I'd start putting piles in front of the entrance if there was more than one to keep the idiots out.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

OneBadDodge06 said:


> That's no kidding. I'd get so angry I'd start putting piles in front of the entrance if there was more than one to keep the idiots out.


I've done that a couple times. Both for convenience and safety. Now I just cone it off.

One of the guys in the KC area thread just lost an insurance claim after some idiot tried to blast through a snow pile and messed their car to hell.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

JMHConstruction said:


> I've done that a couple times. Both for convenience and safety. Now I just cone it off.
> 
> One of the guys in the KC area thread just lost an insurance claim after some idiot tried to blast through a snow pile and messed their car to hell.


I'm not surprised. If an idiot can sue and win for spilling coffee on themselves because "it was hot", anything is possible.

That's why I will stay home than touch them.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

OneBadDodge06 said:


> I'm not surprised. If an idiot can sue and win for spilling coffee on themselves because "it was hot", anything is possible.
> 
> That's why I will stay home than touch them.


This wasn't at a gas station. I couldn't imagine doing that crap.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

OneBadDodge06 said:


> That's no kidding. I'd get so angry I'd start putting piles in front of the entrance if there was more than one to keep the idiots out.


Hahaha


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

OneBadDodge06 said:


> I'd rather sit at home with a 12 cent can of pork and beans, gluing my ripped jeans back together than do another God forsaken gas station again.
> 
> Get rid of the 6.0 powerjoke.


Hajaha it actually would have been a lot better of a truck if the goda** owner took care of it before me


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> I've done that a couple times. Both for convenience and safety. Now I just cone it off.
> 
> One of the guys in the KC area thread just lost an insurance claim after some idiot tried to blast through a snow pile and messed their car to hell.


Haha I wish I could've seen that look of determination to get through in some puny car only to destroy it lmfao


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Haha I wish I could've seen that look of determination to get through in some puny car only to destroy it lmfao


I used to plow a big church, 5 entrances. It didn't matter if 3 entrances were pushed open and half the lot done. Those people were using the one they always do and parking in " their" spot, plowed or not.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Hajaha it actually would have been a lot better of a truck if the goda** owner took care of it before me


These were very popular with the 18-23 year old crowd. First thing they did was bought a tuner to be cool and "roll coal" without doing anything to the engine to handle the extra fuel and compression.

And also, this goes without saying but maintenance is key too.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Old post but proud to say second year I boomed. Even getting a couple trucks next year.

I want a dump for removal work.

I even got a contract with west point military base.

Thanks guys.

Oh and that 6.0 powerjoke went off a cliff with black ice rolled 275 ft had bad habit of not wearing seatbelt but it saved my life along with me just being a big guy. I mean the truck was still running Happy frame intact. Roof caved so it got totalled. I shut my keys kicked open the door truck was like let's go to work I was like na I think ima go to the hospital


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

do you still have the gas stations, lose any lids?
you say you want a dump for removal work, what ru going to load it with?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

fireside said:


> first off welcome to the rat race. You said you have two gas stations. I would rethink that they are the most difficult things to plow not to mention the liability plowing them. All those little covers cost big dollars when you pop them off like 2k plus.
> 
> Insurance get a good person you need liability and comm auto insurance


I think it depends on the gas station, I have been plowing the same gas station for over 10 years now and never popped a cover off.
I just go really really really slow over them, LOL

The thing that drives me nuts is the people pulling up under the roof by the pumps after I have plowed and brushing their snow off their cars or you have spaces cleared and then they pull in and park, not where it's cleared but where the snow is and your about to plow it.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> Ur screwed.
> 
> Bail while you can. Gas stations are the absolute worst.
> 
> Make sure you have good gloves to dig thru the piles looking for lids, and metel detector.


I get that gas stations can be a pain, but I would clear the covers with broom or shovel before plowing. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dirtebiker said:


> I get that gas stations can be a pain, but I would clear the covers with broom or shovel before plowing. Seems like a no brainer.


Around here most gas stations put orange pylons/cones on top of the covers ?


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

dieselss said:


> You have insurance correct ?


LMAO...Question of the day for newbies.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> I've done that a couple times. Both for convenience and safety. Now I just cone it off.
> 
> One of the guys in the KC area thread just lost an insurance claim after some idiot tried to blast through a snow pile and messed their car to hell.


I had two kids doing donuts on my lot back in the 90's during a 36" storm. I asked them to leave multiple times. After they told me what to do with myself a few times they got stuck on the corner of the lot and walked off. They didn't get their car out until the end of April as it was under 20' of snow from January.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Gas stations....Those pumps nowadays cost a bit over 100k. Back into one....Call it a year. Without insurance, you have many more legal fees on top and possible loss of income from the owner or corporation.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Indycorp said:


> I had two kids doing donuts on my lot back in the 90's during a 36" storm. I asked them to leave multiple times. After they told me what to do with myself a few times they got stuck on the corner of the lot and walked off. They didn't get their car out until the end of April as it was under 20' of snow from January.


Karma delivered. Stupid kids


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Indycorp said:


> Gas stations....Those pumps nowadays cost a bit over 100k. Back into one....Call it a year. Without insurance, you have many more legal fees on top and possible loss of income from the owner or corporation.


I'm fully insured. It's funny looking back at this


----------



## Rurikbsmith (Dec 9, 2019)

Jacksonpowers said:


> my name is Jackson this will be my first year snow plowing I'm completely new to the game. I'm 26 i live in Michigan I just financed a 2003 f350 6.0 dual rear wheel 108k miles it came with a 9' straight boss plow thats all I have for equipment I will be buying a 2 stage snow blower. I have two full time jobs and want to replace both with snow and ice management and lawn care landscaping. I have 2 properties Both gas stations owned by the same people I'm only plowing them. one is very small the other is mid sized both for $100 on call right down the road from my house. There's lots of new homes being built in my area and there's some industrial parks near me that I have dropped off business cards with quotes on them already they are very large for $200+ per push.I have "SnowPlowing" decal on my truck with my phone number. How should I go about getting more business? I have no problem going door to door. I really would just like lots of volume in one area should I charge same rate for a whole subdivision? What is your advise


----------



## Rurikbsmith (Dec 9, 2019)

You want to get one commercial account. The way I started is getting on google earth satellite view looked for bigger lots then clicked on building and got address. From there I entered the address in a local website called Deschutes county dial. That gives me the information about the property such as name of the owners or property management. Then I googled their info and did a cold call. I did 100 of those. It takes time but it works. Then when your done with your accounts you hit residential neighborhoods, offer to anyone who’s not plowed yet.


----------

